# [SOLVED] Error: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile



## Phas0077 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Two days before I logged into my user and it was working fine. The next day after that I logged into my user and it did not load as it should have. Instead it gives me two error messages that lasted for like 30 seconds. This is how much I can remember what it said.

User Environment: Error Windows cannot load the locally stored profile. Possible causes of this error include insufficient security rights or a corrupt local profile. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. 
Then there was a second message after that, which I could not well remember.

It logged me in after that but with none of my document and other files found.

I tried logging in with other users I had stored in my computer , but it was the same results with none of their files found.

Now after that day when I logged in, it worked fine with all of my files found and the other user files as well. 

Today when I logged in, it gave me the same message and I was logged in with none of files found along with the other users, again.

My account type does have administrator settings and so does the other accounts I have stored in my computer.

I ran my virus scanner and registry cleaner and found nothing wrong.

I run Windows XP SP3 Professional and is 32-bit. When I first got this computer, it previously had Windows Vista 32-bit Home Premium running but I had a friend downgraded it to Windows XP because I was not comfortable with Vista.

Is there any way to solve this, it is starting to annoy me a lot.

Thanks,

Phas


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Error: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile*

You DO backup this system, correct :wink:

Use the last good backup to recover everything in *Documents and Settings*.

Didn't backup this system...... :sigh:


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Error: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile*

You DO backup this system, correct :wink:

Use the last good backup to recover everything in *Documents and Settings*.

Didn't backup this system...... :sigh:


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Error: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile*

You DO backup this system, correct :wink:

Use the last good backup (before problem) to recover everything in *Documents and Settings*. You will loose any documents AFTER backup of course.

Didn't backup this system...... :sigh: Now is a time to consider recovering a *Restore Point* and cross your fingers.


----------



## Mr_Platnum (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Error: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile*

Yeah HI,
In Regards to your problem, mine is the same.

Im running Server 2003 Ent SP2 running terminal server, i have about 25 users logging in. everything was fine until i setup windows backup.

after a backup has run i get the same profile error, i have to reboot the server to get rid of it. it only seems to be a few users, not everyone, which sucks beacuse some will be logged in, and working then someone will try to login and get the profile error so i have to ask/kick everyone off so i can reboot. 
if i stop the backup its fine (but im *not *running without backup) if i reboot after the backup its fine (but thats not a fix)

does anyone have any ideas?????

thanks
Platnum


----------

